# My first Homemade t-shirt



## Zethsmommy (Feb 19, 2008)

Since I love to sew and just finally got my sewing machine all hooked up, I attempted to make Zeth a new t-shirt. I even put a Z on it 
I made my own pattern from his measurements but next one I'm adding a little bit to it for a looser fit.


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

how adoreable love the color


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

It's adorable!! Great first attempt! :cheer:


----------



## Sydni (Feb 12, 2008)

That is absolutely adorable!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

What a cute t-shirt on Zeth.


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Adorable! I love it! I'm going to have to learn to sew, right now I crochet all my babies shirts and stuff.


----------



## Zethsmommy (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you. 
I really wish I could crochet or knit. My mom has a knitting machine she is no longer using due to Alzheimers. I used to knit on it. Might have to venture over to my Dad's and see if I can play around with it.
As for the t-shirt I made it from my daughters old PetSmart work shirt. 
I can find tons of patterns for crochet or knitted doggy wear but nothing for free online sewing patterns.


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

good job very nice


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahhhhhh toooo cute. Boy........that Zeth is one handsome guy. His color is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!

Lori


----------



## Zethsmommy (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all the compliments. 
I'm so hooked on this little guy, I can't seem to get enough of him. 
A friend of my daughters is giving me a yard of black immitation leather so I can make him a little vest. 
I'm working on a few more patterns at the moment for him.
It's a good thing Zeth likes wearing clothes.


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Aww adorable


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

aawww ...Z-Man rocks!!!
for the patterns, I think if you check back through the threads on this page there might be some links to patterns for sewing. 
I love the shirt and the records too!


----------



## kellie (Jan 22, 2008)

Great job!! He is soo cute in his new shirt!


----------



## Zethsmommy (Feb 19, 2008)

Wahmom, I think we are the only people around who still play records. Hubby has a huge collection. Zeth is liking those records as well. A couple of times I've come home to find the vinyl on the floor and Zeth with the paper sleeve chewed to bits. I don't know how he manages to get the plastic sleeve, paper sleeve and the album covers off the record but we are gonna have to figure out a different system of storing the upstairs records. 

I guess maybe we should play those records more often for Zeth so he can appreciate them. He loves anything that makes noise and loves to listen to the radio. It's the only thing that makes his ears go up now that they have flopped.


----------



## Scarface (Apr 13, 2008)

It turned out really well! Good work!


----------



## Zethsmommy (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you. Haven't had two minutes to work on new patterns for Zeth clothing. Been realy busy with making some vintage Halloween costumes at the moment. 
The warmer weather is finally upon us so he doesn't need to wear clothing when we go for walkies.


----------



## bindi boo (Jul 2, 2008)

aww thats so cute and i think my little brother loves your dog hes stood next to me shouting aww awawa (how he says chihuahua lol) he wants to kiss the screen haha nope


----------



## Beadbimbo (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwwwwww, you did great!


----------



## chihuahua_momma (Jul 30, 2008)

how adorable


----------



## doggydee (Aug 25, 2008)

Awe! This is _too_ cute! I wish I had a chi


----------



## Bozo's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

How cute! Great work


----------



## LittleDogsRock (Aug 8, 2008)

That is so cute! And your doggy has the softest eyes...you must be so proud. 


I made a diaper for my chi when he had to move to our new house-- I didn't want him peeing in the rental car on accident. By all means, your construction is much better than mine.


----------



## Radar_Love (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh that is really nice. Great job!


----------



## loopy (Sep 9, 2008)

great way to save money.


----------



## Beadbimbo (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice! It looks great on him!


----------



## Tora-Oni (Sep 13, 2008)

My mom has sewing machine and I've been taught how to use one but with every machine comes with its own kinks and mom seems like the onl one who knows how to deal with them. So I just never bothered with it. I do hand knit, I enjoy doing that I have been looking at some patterns but I'm not sure if you can use the ones I found on google.com I used their search engine to find a few but I think I'll just go ahead and buy me a book since sometimes they use abreviations I don't know. So I think after this winter once I've knitted everybody some scarves like I said I would plus the yarns have already been bought so I have that to do until sometime after christmas.


----------



## mybabiesmummy (Aug 10, 2008)

awwww loooks good well done


----------

